# Cats 1st time Abroad - Advice



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Rogan has travelled thousands of miles in the Uk and has visited many many campsites. So as we are on a 3 month Euro tour we decide to take him with us as the rules have been relexed.

He has had his injections and has a pets passport etc

Is there any advice anyone wants to share about taking a pet, especially a cat, abroad inc the vet arrangements before we board the tunnel?

He sleeps and snores all day (Rogan not Andrew) and loves to travel in his huge canvas dog crate that is secured in the back of the van. Andrew sleeps and snores all night btw!

But there must be something we have missed.

Got food, water, beer (for andrew) etc etc

We are going to France, Belguim, Germany, Lux, Spain then Morocco. (Rogan is staying with friends whilst we go to Morocco)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you'd better have a look at these sites before you make too many plans -

www.defra.gov.uk › Travelling with pets › Pet Travel Scheme

www.purina.co.uk/Home/All...Cats/...Cat/...Cat/Pet+Passports.htm


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If Rogan has a pet passport then you can pass freely between EU countries.
Dogs only have to be given a tapeworm treatment by a vet before travelling to the UK. You will not have to visit a vet as cats do not carry the nasty worms.

If you stay in France (and possibly other countries) for an extended period you may be required to have an annual booster against Rabies (even though the manufacturer does not recommend it).

You must ensure that the rabies vaccination is kept up to date. The vet should enter the date the next booster is due. Nobivac vaccination lasts three years. 
You must declare that you are travelling with a pet and the Pet Passport checkpoint at ports etc will scan the cat (or ask you to) and check the microchip number against the passport. If it matches, and the booster is up to date, you will be waved through.

As you will not be taking the cat to to Morocco you will not have to bother about the blood testing etc.


----------

